# Trailer comparison



## JD3430

Comparing gooseneck 10+ ton trailers.
Found 2 candidates. I could go used or new.

1. '05 Better Built 21,000lb (weighs 4,500 empty-seems light but owner says it's on the tag) payload 16,500 lbs. Tri-axle. 24' long main deck and 8' upper deck. Looks excellent. Inspected, very good tires. Looks almost new. $5,300

2. '12 Big Tex 22,500lb (weighs 7,000lbs empty) payload 15,500 lbs. dual tanden axles. 30' long main deck. New trailer in excellent condition. $8,900.

I hear the 3 single tire axles are not desireable because there's 6 brake units instead of 4 and the front set of tires really scrub bad. However, I like the bigger payload and the lower empty weight when running unloaded. New unit dealer offers financing. Big Tex is a good name, but I hear better built is no slouch, either.

Comments, suggestions?


----------



## gradyjohn

Tri axles do have a problem turning. You can turn so sharp you can pop a bead on one of the tires. See a lot of Big Tex around here ... commercially and farming. I perfer tandam dual axles.


----------



## ARD Farm

Far as I'm concerned more brake drums (or discs) is always better than fewer. The axle that slides ( scrubs) will be entirely dependent on if the unit pivots on the axle that follows the lead axle.. In other words you can artificially adjust the axles (via tire diameter/tread pattern/inflation pressure)) to determine which axle slides and which don't.

I'm not a fan of close tandems or a close triple but spaced axles also known as a spread.

You are also better to buy a trailer with oil filled hubs over greased hubs. Lastly, watch the tire size on the trailer. I run the same diameter of rim (in fact the same bolt pattern) as my F350 Ford has. That means the pickup truck spare fits the trailer or vice-versa. Less tires to worry about.


----------



## mlappin

JD3430 said:


> Comparing gooseneck 10+ ton trailers.
> Found 2 candidates. I could go used or new.
> 
> 1. '05 Better Built 21,000lb (weighs 4,500 empty-seems light but owner says it's on the tag) payload 16,500 lbs. Tri-axle. 24' long main deck and 8' upper deck. Looks excellent. Inspected, very good tires. Looks almost new. $5,300
> 
> 2. '12 Big Tex 22,500lb (weighs 7,000lbs empty) payload 15,500 lbs. dual tanden axles. 30' long main deck. New trailer in excellent condition. $8,900.
> 
> I hear the 3 single tire axles are not desireable because there's 6 brake units instead of 4 and the front set of tires really scrub bad. However, I like the bigger payload and the lower empty weight when running unloaded. New unit dealer offers financing. Big Tex is a good name, but I hear better built is no slouch, either.
> 
> Comments, suggestions?


Staying strictly on the road? Or taking it in the occasional hayfield? The dualed tandem won't leave near the tracks in a hayfield as a tri-axle will. 8 tires running in four tracks = 2 tires per track won't cut in as bad as 6 tires running in two tracks = 3 tires per track.


----------



## Mike120

I don't like triple axles either.....I've got them on a 7 horse trailer and it eats tires, but that also might be my daughters driving. If you're looking for a hay trailer, I like torque tubes in them. I've see trailers without them twist while loading round bales. I completely agree on the oil filled hubs. I've got a 24K, 35' Parker Performance with pop-up on the dovetail.


----------



## JD3430

Yeah it'll be turned around in a hayfield sometimes. Plan to haul rounds, small squares and equipment occassionally. The Big Tex has a torque tube. Don't know about the Better Built. 
I would think hubs are oil bath, but don't know yet for sure.
The BT has a pop up dovetail and wedge ramps.
The BB has slide out ramps.


----------



## LaneFarms

Go with the Big Tex you will thank yourself later. The dual tandem is nice when you have a flat. I helped a neighbor haul a tractor back from Georgia late one night when we had a flat with no spare. With singles we would have been side the road. Remember that gvw is for the weight resting on the trailer tires not how much you have loaded on it.


----------



## ARD Farm

I take it by 'torque tube' you mean torsion axles.

Dexter Axle pioneered them and probably makes 90% of whats sold out in Elkhart, Indiana.

Leaves on slipper shoes are just as good, in some ways better.

Torsion axles rely on solid rubber rods, places within 2 rubes with a space between. The rubber eventually deteriorates and the least costly answer is axle replacement.

Leaf springs, if not abused, will last indefinitely. Far as rolling to the side or 'dgging in', that has nothing to do with the suspension and everything to do with how the trailer is loaded and what type of surface it's sitting on, when loaded.

When the tires don't follow in the same track when turning, that's called offtracking and all trailers with more than one axle offtrack. some more than others, depending on the axle spacing and number of axles and the rigidity of the suspension.

One thing to keep in mind always, when buying any reailer is looking carefully at the suspension, especially the way the spring hangers or the axles and tubes, mount to the frame. There is always a tremendous twisting force applied to the axle and suspension when turning a loaded trailer, always. Make sure the suspension has adequate gusseting to withstand the torsional force when the trailer is loaded.

I have a Kaufman double drop gooseneck triple axle on springs (started life as a tandem) and I had to add additional gussets to keep the suspension in line when loaded and turning. Granted, I overload the trailer when I haul my dozer but I've seen trailers on the lot that are put together very shoddy, especially in the suspension department.

One last item you need to consider and thats the lightiing. and the breakaway system. Trailer manufacturers tend to skimp on stock lighting. You want LED lights, sealed in grease connectors and a good breakaway system with onboard charger and dry cell NmiH battery.

The last thing you'll think about is maintenance for the trailer. It's there and you use it and forget about it until next time. You need to make it as maintenance free as possible.


----------



## urednecku

Only experience I've had with a triple axle was my Uncles. Like others said especially loaded in the field one set of tires would slide, in softer soil leaving a good trench in the sod. He also had to replace bunches of tires.


----------



## somedevildawg

Big Tex, the torque tube you refer to is a large diameter steel tube that runs under the trailer in the center, it is welded to the cross members and it significantly changes the way the trailer torques on uneven ground, especially under load, it works, buy the big Tex or you will be sorry. IMHO


----------



## swmnhay

*All the trailers I've seen with tortion tubes don't have a equalizer between axles.Going over a hump they can put most of the wt on one ax putting extreme pressure on it.With a tri ax that is compounded.*

*Agree with other posters single tires cut into fields more then duals.*

*I have a Titan trailer on order.Went with 12K axles.Tandem duals.17.5",16 ply rubber,heavier frame & tortion tube.Wide Gluide ramps( two ramps flip over giving me a flat surface the entire width.Wasn't cheap but I don't want issues and DOT is getting fussier all the time.*


----------



## jturbo10

I have a 30 ft 2011 Big Tex with the electric/hydraulic brake option. I moved 250K of equipment from Georgia to my ranch in Tx last year without any problems. It trails great and the hydraulic brake option is outstanding. I have electric brakes on my other trailers and 36 ft RV and I hate the way they fade and have little emergency stopping capability. With the elec/hydro option you will need a special controller that hooks up to your normal electrical braking system. It is a great comfort using the manual brake controller feature when slowing down without using your truck brakes. Here in East Texas you see a lot of Big Tx trailers which is a good sign of quality. Some of the other trailer manufactures do not use Dexter axles with the oil bath, most of them use cheaper Chinese axles. Don't know about you, but I don't bet my life and load on Chinese quality axles and tires. I'd recommend the Big Tx.


----------



## CockrellHillFarms

I have one big tex. 45' in total length, 35' deck with a 5' dovetail that folds up flat. I had it made with 12k axles and I put heavy 14 ply (as I remember) tires on it. That trailer is the "Cadillac" of trailers. I will buy another one very soon. I can get it up on an angle with a full load and not worry about it. Now I try not to do that but sometimes you have to going over terraces. I would HIGHLY, HIGHLY suggest not going with the lower profile trailer. I drag the rear time to time coming out of fields as it is. Not that big of a deal, doesn't drag that much but if I had a low profile I would drag the HECK out of that thing. I think there is a 4" or 6" difference in height. I personally wont buy a triple axle single wheeled trailer, I just dont trust them.....but many ppl have them. The Big Tex I have wasnt cheap, but it will last me a long time. My squares are loaded on edge with my grapples. I put 300 bales on it and strap it down.....not a problem. If I'm going long distance I prefer to stay at 240. That's 60 bales a layer, 4 high. Or at 300 bales, 60 a layer, 5 high. Run two straps down the length, (actually 4, I connect them in the middle on top to run the length). I throw a strap across the front bales and one across the back bales. Keeps the stack tight so it doesn't split down the middle. And I'm off and running. From time to time another strap or two across is needed if I made a mistake loading, not getting the bales lined up. My other trailers that are smaller, I run at 180 bales a load. Same setup, just less bales on the trailer. I will put a pic on here later of the trailer loaded. Dont think I have a good one on my phone at the moment.


----------



## T & R Hay Farms

My dad and I have a load-trail. 35' main and 5' beaver tail. It has been a solid trailer. It has a torsion tube down the middle. THIS IS A MUST HAVE! We run tandem dual axles. Now I am not saying these loads are legal, but our trailer has stood up to them; We average about 430-450 sm sq bales a load. These loads weigh from 42,000-45,000 lbs. The trailer has not had any welding done to it, and we bought it new in 2007 for 6,200$. We also haul lg rounds with this trailer and my biggest scale ticket was 49,000lbs (21) round bales.

All this was done with a 1-ton duramax on the front of the trailer. It has been an awesome trailer, but I am starting to notice Big Tex in our area (Red River Valley).

This is just my 2 cents, but get a torsion tube, and I would personally go with the tandem dual axles.

Regards,

Richard


----------



## traden86

Go with Big Tex and never look back.


----------



## bluefarmer

Go with big tex, or if want to spend some money go with a red rhino (go-bob pipe) now that's a trailer


----------



## B Fife

T & R Hay Farms said:


> My dad and I have a load-trail. 35' main and 5' beaver tail. It has been a solid trailer. It has a torsion tube down the middle. THIS IS A MUST HAVE! We run tandem dual axles. Now I am not saying these loads are legal, but our trailer has stood up to them; We average about 430-450 sm sq bales a load. These loads weigh from 42,000-45,000 lbs. The trailer has not had any welding done to it, and we bought it new in 2007 for 6,200$. We also haul lg rounds with this trailer and my biggest scale ticket was 49,000lbs (21) round bales.
> 
> All this was done with a 1-ton duramax on the front of the trailer. It has been an awesome trailer, but I am starting to notice Big Tex in our area (Red River Valley).
> 
> This is just my 2 cents, but get a torsion tube, and I would personally go with the tandem dual axles.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Richard


Sounds like you got a pretty slick set up there buddy.

Think I'll just call my frien Andy and mosey on over and have a look see!

LOL!!!!!


----------



## swmnhay

B Fife said:


> Sounds like you got a pretty slick set up there buddy.
> Think I'll just call my frien Andy and mosey on over and have a look see!
> LOL!!!!!


OK,Barney I was scratching my head and had to google Mayberry,Mn.Google can't find it.It must be realy small like Org or Wyrock.Does Andy still give you one bullet?


----------

